

Whatsapp reaches to 500 million active users - gauravkumar552
http://www.engadget.com/2014/04/23/whatsapp-500-million-users/

======
mrburton
I wonder how many of the new members are attributed to the news surrounding
their acquisition? Then again they had a lot of traction prior to it as well.

~~~
gauravkumar552
I think its users are growing with same pace. Only difference is now anything
about it gets lot of media coverage.

